# Headlight Options



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I want to start commuting on my bike. I have wanted to do it for quite some time, but the recent gas price hikes have kicked me into gear. I will have to ride to work in pitch darkness though, about 8 miles of country roads. What do you experienced types recommend for a headlight? Any other information that I might need? I have yet to ride my bike in the dark on purpose.

I searched for info, but I didn't find anything overly useful.


----------



## JasonVG (Aug 29, 2005)

Big Bad John said:


> I want to start commuting on my bike. I have wanted to do it for quite some time, but the recent gas price hikes have kicked me into gear. I will have to ride to work in pitch darkness though, about 8 miles of country roads. What do you experienced types recommend for a headlight? Any other information that I might need? I have yet to ride my bike in the dark on purpose.
> 
> I searched for info, but I didn't find anything overly useful.


I have the same questions. I'm just about in the same situation experiance wise. I went to the bike store last week and ended up getting a Cat Eye Compact Opticube Headlight and a ViewPoint™ Flashpoint Taillight. Mostly to be seen more than to see myself. Both also use standard AAA batteries.

Nearly all my route is lit by streetlights so I'm waiting to see if I need more of a headlight once it starts getting darker.

I'm sure I'm not much help, but I'm interested to hear what the more experianced folks have to say.

-Jason


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2004)

*headlights*

I have a bushy-railroad-bridge-ambush zone that I would like to be able to light up with a helmet mounted light. The other good thing about a helmet mounted light is that you can scroll it across windshields at intersections to make sure that drivers see you. Shopping for helmet mounted lights this fall

Right now I just have a bar mounted 10 watt light that works pretty well. The SLA battery is heavy, but the light was cheap compared to other 10 watt options--I really noticed the difference in light when I had to use my smaller light recently.

On the rear I have a good blinkie light and a reflector and a second blinkie mounted on my clothes or backpack. I'm told that I'm pretty visible from the back, so I'm happy.

I went to the LBS and they gave me (free) a set of those wheel reflectors that I always used to take off if they came on the bike in the first place--I really notice them when I see other bikes from the side while driving, and I just feel safer with the wheel reflectors.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Bad John said:


> I want to start commuting on my bike. I have wanted to do it for quite some time, but the recent gas price hikes have kicked me into gear. I will have to ride to work in pitch darkness though, about 8 miles of country roads. What do you experienced types recommend for a headlight? Any other information that I might need? I have yet to ride my bike in the dark on purpose.
> 
> I searched for info, but I didn't find anything overly useful.


I have a Specialized Astrolight that work pretty well. Takes 4 AA batteries


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'd get a good hub generator*

You can read about them under "Lighting systems" at www.peterwhitecycles.com

I am a long time commuter and occaisional brevet rider. I started out with little AA-powered lights, then went with a Niterider halogen system. The Niterider system is great, when it's on, but battery charges and system shut-offs can mean that I end up lightless, sometimes. 

A good-quality hub generator (Schmidt or the ultegra-level shimano) will give ALWAYS give you lighting. (OK, nothing always works, but if my niterider system is 90% relable, I bet either of those hub generators will be 98+% reliable). With two headlights you'll have plenty of light.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I leave the house at 4:40 am so I am at work before dawn. Eight miles of my thirteen mile commute is on an unlit MUT. I decided that since commuting was a way of life and I would be commuting in the dark for the next three years (Hawaii doen't do DST), I dropped the bucks on a Niterider HID headlight. It is a brilliant white light that is equivalent to a 40 watt headlight. I can see 150 or more feet down the MUT and everything that is remotely reflective is lit up including the shoes of joggers. Just this week I installed the NR tail light that runs off of the same battery as the headlight via a splice fitting. The tail light would make a good head light, it is that bright. I have a rack and bag with a jogger belt wrapped around it. The back of my frame has many sections of yellow reflective tape. 
I find that since upgrading to a HID from my old halogen, my commute is easier and more secure because I can see and be seen more effectively. BTW, the battery is good for 4 hours on a charge so I only charge it twice a week.


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

*lights*

Hi.
I recently bought a Light and Motion Vega, its very bright with no cables attatched to it and no battery to strap on. I tried Niterider but didn't like the cables nor the short battery life that left me riding in the dark at times. I've also tried other AA and AAA battery power lights but they just weren't bright enough. For a tail-light/blinkie I like the Niterider AAA powered light, I also have a small circular LED light attatched to my backpack for more visability. Better safe than sorry, the better lights unfortunately cost a lot more but in the end are worth it.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

*Jet Lites*



Big Bad John said:


> I want to start commuting on my bike. I have wanted to do it for quite some time, but the recent gas price hikes have kicked me into gear. I will have to ride to work in pitch darkness though, about 8 miles of country roads. What do you experienced types recommend for a headlight? Any other information that I might need? I have yet to ride my bike in the dark on purpose.
> 
> I searched for info, but I didn't find anything overly useful.


I used to ride with those light headlamps requiring AA batteries, but found that their life in really cold weather (I live in northern Sweden) just didn't cut it here. I have had an older CatEye with rechargeable lights, but found the beam inadequate. In the middle of winter, we only have daylight from about 10-14.30. So, now I ride with a Jet Starfire Single Beam with Smart Switch and Fuel Guage, and I love it. The battery lasts substantially longer than any others I have had and the beam is strong, so strong that when I ride up behind people, they think I'm a moped or some sort of vehicle. The beam has three settings, but I find that for lighted paths like we have, the lowest setting is adequate.
Cheers, Wayne
http://www.jetlites.com/2005products.html


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

flying tongkatsu said:


> Hi.
> I recently bought a Light and Motion Vega, its very bright with no cables attatched to it and no battery to strap on. I tried Niterider but didn't like the cables nor the short battery life that left me riding in the dark at times. I've also tried other AA and AAA battery power lights but they just weren't bright enough. For a tail-light/blinkie I like the Niterider AAA powered light, I also have a small circular LED light attatched to my backpack for more visability. Better safe than sorry, the better lights unfortunately cost a lot more but in the end are worth it.


My niterider has a NiMH battery and I have never had any issues with it. It will last four hours and recharges in about two hours. I charge it on Sunday, ride mon-wed, charge wednesday, then ride thurs-saturday. I alway make sure that I have two hours of battery when I leave each morning in the event that I work late. The cables route out of the way, even with the tail light option. Lupine makes one that is a combo of HID and LED that will give you 8 hours. Big bucks. My old Niterider quit after nine years, it wouldn't charge anymore and was obsolete. I had expected five years max out of a NiCad battery. Says alot about the quality.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Bikeman sells these for $320 + shipping. Good light at a great price.

http://www.cygolite.com/light/products/1zForceNiMH.htm


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Quality is going up and prices coming down.*

They're improving as fast as pc's improved in the 80's. I'm getting by with an old NiteRider 10w most of the time. On brevets I tape two scuba diving flashlights to my aero bars. They run 5 hours on C batteries, light up 200 ft and cost $20.00 apiece. When I get that kind of performance for under $100.00 I'll get a rechargeable system with a good handlebar mount.

I'd suggest the following based on my experiences.

Handle bar mounts that clamp on using a nut and bolt are more secure for longer than those that clip on.

Helmet lights are better for seeing stuff off the road, but low mounted lights are way, way better for seeing the road surface. Even the few inches difference between above and below the handle bar help me see pot holes and cracks. Lights mounted on the forks are even better.

Hub generator lights are the ultimate if you can afford a $300+ front wheel and one or two lamps. Once you see them and come to appreciate the simplicity of battery free life it's abundantly clear why brevet riders use them and, imho, way better than spending similar money on any battery run lights.

Buy a spare bulb at the same time you get the light. It shouldn't cost much, they do burn out and if you can't get one now, your chances of getting one in a few years are very slim.

Blinky lights should be mountable on seat stays. Leave the seat post free for a bag and a fender. 

REFLEXITE! You didn't ask about it, but a dedicated commuter bike without this stuff is silly. I have it on the forks, head tube, and seat stays to be as visible as possible to drivers 360 degrees around the bike.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Heres my fleet.
I have comparison beam shots of all of them. Let me know if you want to see any one in particular.
I only use the LED lights now. I like the clean white beam and longer run times. Plus leds can have shaped beams that cannot be done with HID or halogen (see pic for example). There's going to be an explosion of new LED lights in the October catalogs.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Performance is giving away the NightHawk® Raptor 10w Headlight... plus $.99 shipping and 20% off. It has a heavy SLA battery- but at $30, the price is right for a rechargeable system.


----------



## Pharmer Ed (Jun 18, 2004)

*vista lite code 5*

the vista lite code 5 is cheap and very functional. It has the night stick battery which is good for almost 3 hours of riding, charges in about 6 hours, and cost about 45$. It is available through pricepoint.com. I had a niterider light that was a pain with warranty issues--the cord from the battery to the light was not long enough, always came loose, and the light was a pain to mount. The code 5 is very easy to take on and off, the battery is slick and mounts without a problem, and the cord is long and flexy-so no worries about having it disconnect. Its not a bright as the niteriders, but I get lots of respect from traffic and I have had no issues with quality or reliability. It always works. I actually have 2 lights and can use take 2 batteries with me if I need as the holder can handle to batteries. My friend has a vista lite from the mid 90's and the light is the same, only the battery has changed. Very simple design and worth the price.


----------



## Pharmer Ed (Jun 18, 2004)

*vista lite code 5*

the vista lite code 5 is cheap and very functional. It has the night stick battery which is good for almost 3 hours of riding, charges in about 6 hours, and cost about 45$. It is available through pricepoint.com. I had a niterider light that was a pain with warranty issues--the cord from the battery to the light was not long enough, always came loose, and the light was a pain to mount. The code 5 is very easy to take on and off, the battery is slick and mounts without a problem, and the cord is long and flexy-so no worries about having it disconnect. Its not a bright as the niteriders, but I get lots of respect from traffic and I have had no issues with quality or reliability. It always works. I actually have 2 lights and can use take 2 batteries with me if I need as the holder can handle to batteries. My friend has a vista lite from the mid 90's and the light is the same, only the battery has changed. Very simple design and worth the price.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

*2nd vote for vistalite code 5*

i've had mine for a year and a half now, and i use it all the time. commuting, road rides, and even mountainbiking. cheap, very practical, and bright enough to see and be seen. the setup is such that you can easily carry two fully charged batteries in one holder beside your water bottle cage. that's at least 6 hours of runtime. 

in addition to the vistalite, i always have my little cateye blinky LED on the front, and a big blinking taillight on the back. i usually leave that combo on full time while riding at night for visibilty purposes, and only turn my vistalite on in the total dark so that i can see. it's a good combo, and it was all pretty cheap.

the_dude


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

I use an HID system (Light and Motion Arc HID) to increase driver awareness. If you are commuting at 10mph, you can probably get by with a dimmer light - drivers see a dim light and expect a slow bicycle speed. However, if you are commuting at 20-25 mph with a dim light, drivers will not expect you at to be traveling at that speed and have a bad tendency to pull out directly in front of you. After three situations like this in the same day, I finally decided to spend the money on a HID light. Since that time, I don't think that I have had a single driver pull out in front of me or make the left across an intersection. I have had several drivers stop beside me at stoplights and ask about the headlight - commenting that they thought I was a motorcycle or a car with one headlight.

Also, if you are commuting where there are some streetlights, it's easy for a dim light to get lost in the clutter. There are too many inattentive drivers - a slightly brighter light is worth it for my own sanity and safety.

(I certainly don't mean to suggest that anyone using a dim light commutes at 10mph - location, time of commute, etc also play into driver/bicycle interactions.)


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

achiral said:


> However, if you are commuting at 20-25 mph with a dim light, drivers will not expect you at to be traveling at that speed and have a bad tendency to pull out directly in front of you. commenting that they thought I was a motorcycle or a car with one headlight.


Aint that the truth. I get that in the daytime too. Around here no one expects a bicycle to be traveling at or near vehicle speeds.
I go for the motorcycle look as well. With my "paint the road red" technique I find cars slow down when approaching from the rear instead of just moving over a few inches. It looks extreme in the picture but its really not bad at all on the drivers.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I've got an older NiteRider Digital Pro-6 and had lots of trouble with the Ni-Cad battery/charger. When I finally broke down and got a Digital Evolution, with the NiMH battery, I discovered NR offers an adapter for the Evolution cableset that allows you to use the Pro-6 with the NiMH battery. Works like a charm, and the quick recharge time with the new battery is a whole lot better than the Ni-Cad. Don't get rid of that old lamp head, if you still have it--just get the adapter.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I keep my HID light focused on a point about 30 feet infront of me. Because of the brightness and intensity of a HID, it will light up an area beyond that. I encounter alot of commuters and joggers going the opposite direction in the morning so I don't want to aim it much higher than that. Again, the NR tail light that runs off of the headlight battery is incredible. It has 16 LEDs. I stopped this morning to take a call, didn't want to try and talk while weaving through joggers, and a woman stopped to tell me that my light was too bright. I suggested not staring at it, kind of like not staring at the sun. I got the response you would expect.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

I took someone's suggestion and picked up the 10W NiteRider Raptor from performance. $35 plus shipping. It's going to end up being a back-up, I'm guessing, when things get real dark around here. Mounted it all up and as soon as the battery was charged, went for a quick spin around the neighborhood (just a few miles). I have to say... for $35, i'm QUITE impressed. If this is what a $35 light can do, I'm almost afraid to see how bright a $350 light is!


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Light Comparison*

At the beginning of the year, the crew at MTBR reviewed a lot of lights. Good info and pictures at:

http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/lightshootout/

Since I ride MTB and road, I'll probably pick up a HID. I've heard nothing but great things about JET lights and customer service so I think I'll probably get one of their systems. 

- khill


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Bad John said:


> I want to start commuting on my bike. I have wanted to do it for quite some time, but the recent gas price hikes have kicked me into gear. I will have to ride to work in pitch darkness though, about 8 miles of country roads. What do you experienced types recommend for a headlight? Any other information that I might need? I have yet to ride my bike in the dark on purpose.
> 
> I searched for info, but I didn't find anything overly useful.


I had a bunch of different lights, then bit the bullet for a niterider HID when I saw one on sale. 'Night and Day' as they say. Fantastic. Riding in the dark is no longer a big deal.

If you are going to commute a lot at night, get something really bright and good.


----------



## Lonny (Aug 11, 2005)

Haven't heard any mention of Nightsun lights. I'm new to roadbiking, and needed light for predawn riding. The maximum I could spend was $200. Nightsun's Team Issue was $174. Two-bulb halogen bulbs -- one 10 watt and one 20 watt; NiCad water-bottle battery; simple and secure handle bar brackets; simple, small, sturdy switch. I've only been out once, but it give plenty of light for my needs.

www.night-sun.com/htmldocs/about.html


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*I second Jet Lites...*

I'm currently running their new HID light. Holy [email protected] this thing is bright! I haven't used it any longer than 2 hours, but it puts out an incredible amount of light and will make you ultra-visible to traffic as well as illuminating the road. 

Funny, one time I wanted to run the light on my bars so I got creative with some zip ties. I was on a night road ride and I hit a pothole. The light moved so it was pointing up right at the cars. I didn't realize it until a guy flashed his headlights at me, thinking I was a car with the brights on! Whoops...never did that again. 

But the light is well made, great fittings, the smart charger is definitely worth it. Plus, Jet Lites has awesome customer service, I had my light shipped to me direct and shipping was free at the time! The only downside is that it cost $400.00...but as other posters said, it is worth it in the long run. 

Cheers,

KonaRider


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*anyone heard of DIY?*

http://nordicgroup.us/s78/
It isn't for everyone. If you're the type who pay a shop to install handlebar tape on your bike then forget it. 
But if you're the type to build your own wheels, you can build a 20w NiMH system for under $100. That doesn't include a charger. The charger can run you an additional $90. But that charger is far superior to any that's included in any available premade light system (charges faster, more efficiently, safer AND you can use the charger and batteries for other applications) Manufacturer lights are inferior 6volt systems. You can make a superior 12 volt system. 
BTW, NEVER EVER buy a replacement bulb from a bike shop. They'll charge you $20 or more. You can get the same bulb for $2 at Ikea and $5 at an online lighting supply dealer.
For instance, most manufacturers bike lights that use a 10 watt light will take this bulb
http://www.buylighting.com/cart/pur...F0867017E087804720C0680087F0867017D087B04740C
Now look what Performance charges for the same unit.
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

I have thought about buying the cheap Hid Lights in the Auto section of Walmart. The kind you mount under your car bumper. I have a motorcycle battery, and may hook it up to see how long it will last. If I could find a small deep cycle batteriy, or some kind of re-chargeable 12V system for it, then I may have some success. 

Let me know what you think, or if anyone here has tried this....


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2004)

*photos?*



Jesse D Smith said:


> http://nordicgroup.us/s78/
> It isn't for everyone. If you're the type who pay a shop to install handlebar tape on your bike then forget it.
> But if you're the type to build your own wheels, you can build a 20w NiMH system for under $100. That doesn't include a charger. The charger can run you an additional $90. But that charger is far superior to any that's included in any available premade light system (charges faster, more efficiently, safer AND you can use the charger and batteries for other applications) Manufacturer lights are inferior 6volt systems. You can make a superior 12 volt system.
> BTW, NEVER EVER buy a replacement bulb from a bike shop. They'll charge you $20 or more. You can get the same bulb for $2 at Ikea and $5 at an online lighting supply dealer.
> ...


Nice--descriptions would like to see some photos

Found the photo's--you are right this probably isn't for everyone, but it would be a nice project to improve on my "good enough" 10watt set up.


----------



## flying tongkatsu (Feb 9, 2005)

firstrax said:


> Aint that the truth. I get that in the daytime too. Around here no one expects a bicycle to be traveling at or near vehicle speeds.
> I go for the motorcycle look as well. With my "paint the road red" technique I find cars slow down when approaching from the rear instead of just moving over a few inches. It looks extreme in the picture but its really not bad at all on the drivers.


hi, 
i like your 'paint the road red' technique what kind of tail-light do you use and what do you use for your headlight?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Rocky said:


> Nice--descriptions would like to see some photos
> 
> Found the photo's--you are right this probably isn't for everyone, but it would be a nice project to improve on my "good enough" 10watt set up.


As far as batteries, this thread describes how to built a 12v waterbottle battery that costs about $100. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=52685

consider that Niterider and other comparable waterbottle batteries cost $150. A Niterider smart charger goes for $80. You can get a Maha smart charger for the same price and it will do a better job AND be capable of charging other types of AA and other sized batteries.


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Schmit Hub*

I use the Schmitt DynoHub and commute year round @ 45 miles round trip. NiteRider type lights might not last the 3 hours round trip needed in winter and if you forget to charge it you can't ride that day. No more batteries but I do have to change bulbs every so often @ $4-$5 each. But they work great on the road as their beemis narrow. thi sis fine for the road but the Nite riders go wide which is a waste for hte road. Good for offroad thou.

I run a couple red blinkies in the rear. If I only commuted then the Niterider type lights might work out if I milk them in the winter but I also do brevets fo need the longer life.

Willy in Pacifica


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

That is such a tasty bike--was that what you rode down to SLO? (I was trying to think where I'd seen that fork-mounted light set-up before....) Do you usually run just one light, or both? I'd think that with just one light on, you'd get one hell of a shadow from the wheel. 

Care to give the particulars for your set-up? I was looking over the info on Peter White's website, but it'd be good to see what someone in the real world is using, and how well it works.


----------



## lwebb12 (Sep 17, 2005)

firstrax said:


> Aint that the truth. I get that in the daytime too. Around here no one expects a bicycle to be traveling at or near vehicle speeds.
> I go for the motorcycle look as well. With my "paint the road red" technique I find cars slow down when approaching from the rear instead of just moving over a few inches. It looks extreme in the picture but its really not bad at all on the drivers.


 So what lights are you using in this picture? Do you have a saddlebag?


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

lwebb12 said:


> So what lights are you using in this picture? Do you have a saddlebag?


Home built. One led front one rear. Both run on 4 rechargable AA batteries.
No saddle bags but I do have a rear rack.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

firstrax said:


> Home built. One led front one rear. Both run on 4 rechargable AA batteries.
> No saddle bags but I do have a rear rack.



Those are homebuilt *LED* lights?! I've never seen an LED system get so bright! Got some info for those of us that have some soldering abilities but don't know where to start for something like this?


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Hub generator*

Yes that is the bike I rode down to SLO. I left Pacifica about 5AM so needed the light for a bit then needed it again once I got over the Big Sur hills along Hwy 1. After the Big Sur hills everything gets very falt and a nice tailwind usually greats you. If you have never riden for a long time in the dark it is very peaceful.

I had to change out a bulb around Morro Bay which takes about 1 minute.

The set up I have is the Schmitt DynoHub and two 3w Schmitt E6 lights. The hub runs just over $200 and each light is about $100. You can get less expensive lights but I like the all chrome E6 and it is a better light.

You have to be going 6 MPH to run one light at full power and 10 MPH to run both full power. I usually only run one since I know where I am going when I commute. But when the speed picks up I run both or if I am moving well but am unfamiliar with the road I am on.

I have the secondary light a bit higher to light further ahead for faster speeds.

If you run a hub system you also have to have a battery light like one of the little Cateye LEDs. I have this mounted on my helmet so I can see my computer or map in the dark and street signs if needed. But you have to have it in case you flat at night since the hub goes out when you stop.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanx for the info--I think I'm going to have a wheel built up with a Schmitt Dyno Hub, hopefully before we go off Daylight Savings Time. It'll be great not to be at the mercy of failing batteries....


----------



## kevinfoley3 (May 6, 2004)

*DynoHub 4 me*



wily in pacifica said:


> I use the Schmitt DynoHub and commute year round @ 45 miles round trip. NiteRider type lights might not last the 3 hours round trip needed in winter and if you forget to charge it you can't ride that day. No more batteries but I do have to change bulbs every so often @ $4-$5 each. But they work great on the road as their beemis narrow. thi sis fine for the road but the Nite riders go wide which is a waste for hte road. Good for offroad thou.
> 
> I run a couple red blinkies in the rear. If I only commuted then the Niterider type lights might work out if I milk them in the winter but I also do brevets fo need the longer life.
> 
> Willy in Pacifica


Willy, 
I think I met you along the Crissy Field area last winter early a.m. on our way to own workplaces. The person I met ?you? goes down the Great Highway and around to Crissy Field/Marina Green to downtown. 
I commute 40 miles r/t Mill Valley from/to Alameda, biking across the GG Bridge to SF East Bay terminal for the AC transit, bus across to Alameda then another 5.5 miles to work. I do that 3 days a week and generally do a long ride on the weekend. It's dark both ways now. Anyway, last Thurs. and today my NiteRider started to cut out at the beginning of the ride and now I have to send it in to be repaired...again. I've sent a Digital Evolution in 2 or 3 times before till they gave me this one (paying a difference of course). 
I'm hoping to do the brevet series in anticipation of Paris-Brest-Paris in '07 and really want a reliable light. The Schmidt system sounds very good. Can you give me a few tips before I go forward? Can just anyone build a wheel up with the hub? Any recommendations?


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*dynolight*

Kevin,

Yes that sounds like my commute. It is 45 miles round trip from Pacifica and around the City to the Fin Dist.

If you plan to do a brevet series and PBP then you really need either the schmitt hub or the shimano hub. I do not know anyone using the shimano hub in the brevets I've done as they have a bit more drag and I believe you may only be able to run one light whereas the schmitt can be hooked up to two lights.

I may be selling mine if you are interested in order to buy the same thing except in the disc version. E-mail me at [email protected] if you think you might be interested. I also have a shimano hub that I have not built up that I want to try as a commuter light on a second bike.

But if you have one made then anyone can build the wheel if you buy the hub. Or you can buy the wheel all built up from Peter White Cycles (do a google search) He also has all the info you could need about lights on his sight.

I run two E6 lights which are supposed to be the best lights. In the past 18 months I have never had a problem, EVER. Other than the burned out bulb on occasion. I like two lights so I can run one as a low beam and the second as a high beam for high speed decents.
If you use a hub light you have to get a little light in case of a flat in the dark but I just have one mounted on my helmet which doubles so I can see my computer and the route sheet at night.

I cannot recomened it enough. You will not get the amount of light you get from a night rider, etc but it will last all night long and the next few nights as well without the worry of batteries. The night rider type lights spew out light all over the place, whereas, the Schmitt has a narrow beam pointed right where you want it and need it.

Willy in Pacifica


----------

